# off season



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

with only a few days left of rabbit season how often do you guys run your dogs in the off season?i only have 1 right now so i guess i'm asking those of you with just 1 or 2 dogs. i figured those of you with more dogs run year round.mine lives inside and is only 1 yr old.:help:


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel if you want your 1yr old dog to be a good two year old hunting beagle next year, he should be ran at least once a week on average. If you just want to kill a couple rabbits then just make sure he's not 40lbs come next season. All depends on what you expect out of your dogs. Cant get much better without practice. 

I run mine 2 to 3 times a week on average, sometimes more. However, i compete, and travel long distances to do so at times, so i give them the training they need to get the most out of them both mentally, and physically. Its fun for me to try and figure a dog out to get them at there peak. 

Not all dogs need that, if you dont compete i think once a week is great if you can, but not many even do that.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

when it gets hot run him early or just before dark.

Always have some water with you and more in the truck. Sometimes 20 minutes of running can waste them.

Good luck


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

try running after dark for a new adventure, you won't believe the run you will get..


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

micooner said:


> try running after dark for a new adventure, you won't believe the run you will get..


I've tried to run rabbits after dark... but I just keep treeing *****!!


----------



## loon_addict (Jan 29, 2009)

cj. said:


> I've tried to run rabbits after dark... but I just keep treeing *****!!


You are supposed to let your dog do the work.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

loon_addict said:


> You are supposed to let your dog do the work.


 :lol:


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Too hard to shoot them in the dark. I guess I could use a headlight or barrel light to help me out . Whats the bag limit for night hunting......:lol:


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I'll run a dog as often as I can whether it's in-season or not. I just get a kick out of a hound running a bunny. I'd rather be in the field with a dog than watching TV or such.


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

I put most of the time in my younger dogs during off season.I very rarely will run them in a pack.lots of soloing.3 or 4 times a week.and at night.although once the perch start biting good,the dogs tend to stay in the kennel.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Are u guys running private land??? I thought your were not allowed to run dogs from the end of rabbit season till July 15th I think. ( Not for sure on that date) Maybe Im wrong? Are the rules diffrent if its private land?


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

quite period is from april 15 thru july 8 this year.I am lucky and have access to an enclosed dnr licensed running area that I use during the off season.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

How does one go about getting some special permisson like that????


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

ifyou go to the dnr website,and search under dog training.the information is there.there is a form you will need to fill out.and send in.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

That or join a beagle club.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Are there any beagle clubs in SW MI with running pens?


----------

